# A6 Model Year Parts Overlap?



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I didn't find anything by searching and there's no A6 'FAQ/ Catch-All" thread... SO? Easy ones:
As far as model year overlap what fits in terms of:
1.Headlights-what fits? A6 starting in 99' (98?) I assume and up through 04'?
I'm assume the headlight itself is somewhat *different*, but does it interchange?
2. Seats? same thing? I guess it would get tricky w/ wiring and coding to the convenicne module.
3. Interior. Looking at a retractable rear cargo cover-- all A6 /Allroad (C5-C6?)the same? They're advertised many difefrent ways so- and some are CHEAP, many not- so just want to get the right one.
Our car is a 99' Avant.
t.i.a.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would think that 2002 and newer headlights would not work as that is the year of the facelift and redesigned front end. But I do not know for sure. The best thing to do is have someone look the stuff up in etka parts detail. That is a way to check if the part #s changed, or not.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

Yeah- the part #'s are different, but looking at two cars next to each other there's no obvious physical difference that makes me think they aren't interchangeable. For instance- I've seen sets of the repro headlights on Ebay advertised as 98-02' and 02-05' and they're exactly the same headlights.
Just trying to decide whether or not to dump $200 into cheap repro headlights or polish and maintain our old original ones. I know the repros aren't as good generally, but I had some Depo projectors on our Passat and they were fine.
So...?
How about the Wagon cargo area...the retractable covers the same?



_Modified by zeroboy at 1:51 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

FWIW if you look closely at '02+ headlights you'll see that they have a slightly larger diameter low-beam projector lens than '01 and older headlights.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*

Thats what I figured,-- but no overall physical difference preventing interchange.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (zeroboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroboy* »_Thats what I figured,-- but no overall physical difference preventing interchange.

Yes, there is. Check the C5 A6 forum on AudiWorld there is a detailed thread on the differences and what can or can't be interchanged. As I remember, the 2001.5+ models can not be used backward with the '98 to 2001.


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Donuts)*

I believe the headlights are not inetrchangable...imo they don't look bad when cleaned up and thel look pretty great blacked out. Also blacking them out and getting a badgeless grille will be less than a set of ebay lights. I also wonder if the ebay units have good optics or if they are only good looks.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: swapping headlights, check this out: Will an 02+ headlight fit a 99-01?


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*

Yeah. crap. I looked for that thread all weekend. I must have read through 8 pages of junk looking...
no biggie, after a few minutes of messing around I think I've decided our headlights are salvageable. .
Interesting how close they are though. 
Anyone know about the rear cargo cover?


----------

